# Official Backyard Challenge Scoring Thread (August)



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*NE1C my arrow's first score (Aug)*

Here we go!


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Spicman's first score (Aug)*

And here we go again!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I have got to get out and do some shooting before the end of the month creeps up on me.
Spending too much time with my new bow. :teeth:


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

how far is this shot at?


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

HCA Iron Mace said:


> how far is this shot at?


40 yards, twice the distance of the normal five spot round. 

I'm actually pretty embarrassed with my first round of August, but it is what it is. :darkbeer:

Hope to shoot better in the next installment.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am glad you guys are having fun :thumb:

But I have a question for those of you shooting....Why on EARTH would you shoot a 5 spot face? :noidea:

Just about every target I have seen where someone shoots one they have at least one ZERO because of it. Your shooting 40yds shoot a single spot and score all your arrows. Your not gonna break them up....maybe a nock at most. :wink:


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am glad you guys are having fun :thumb:
> 
> But I have a question for those of you shooting....Why on EARTH would you shoot a 5 spot face? :noidea:
> 
> Just about every target I have seen where someone shoots one they have at least one ZERO because of it. Your shooting 40yds shoot a single spot and score all your arrows. Your not gonna break them up....maybe a nock at most. :wink:


Cause we is craaazy.. 

Actually, believe it or not.. With the exit of one of our local pro shops (The Legendary Sportsman), there are absolutely ZERO bow shops around here locally that shoot anything remotely NFAA related. Until TLS came here several years ago, if you asked any bow shooter around here anything about a "five spot" they thought you were trying borrow money off of them. LOL! Heck, we've only just learned about field shooting and are totally hooked with that as well. Shame they only have three shoots a year that are anywhere near close to us. 

These five spot targets that we (Spicman and I) are shooting were leftovers from when the shop closed and it's all we have on hand. Since this is just in fun, the only thing that gets hurt if you're off the dot is your pride. 

I'm just glad to be out flingin' arrows and I think this is a pretty cool way to waste an afternoon.. :darkbeer:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am glad you guys are having fun :thumb:
> 
> But I have a question for those of you shooting....Why on EARTH would you shoot a 5 spot face? :noidea:
> 
> Just about every target I have seen where someone shoots one they have at least one ZERO because of it. Your shooting 40yds shoot a single spot and score all your arrows. Your not gonna break them up....maybe a nock at most. :wink:


I shot one round with the 5 spot last month b/c that's what I had handy.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Hornet....BEE kind to my 40 yard Buddies!!!
I think the challenge of the 5-spot at 40 yards to kinda cool...heck, I may even shoot it this month:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> Hornet....BEE kind to my 40 yard Buddies!!!
> I think the challenge of the 5-spot at 40 yards to kinda cool...heck, I may even shoot it this month:darkbeer:


I saw your target and have shot with you enough to know that you would have a couple zeros if you do that 

and I wasn't picking on them....just trying to stop people from giving away points :wink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I saw your target and have shot with you enough to know that you would have a couple zeros if you do that
> 
> and I wasn't picking on them....just trying to stop people from giving away points :wink:


You're right, but I didn't give away any when I shot the 5 spot


----------



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

NE1C_my_arrow said:


> Cause we is craaazy..
> 
> Actually, believe it or not.. With the exit of one of our local pro shops (The Legendary Sportsman), there are absolutely ZERO bow shops around here locally that shoot anything remotely NFAA related. Until TLS came here several years ago, if you asked any bow shooter around here anything about a "five spot" they thought you were trying borrow money off of them. LOL! Heck, we've only just learned about field shooting and are totally hooked with that as well. Shame they only have three shoots a year that are anywhere near close to us.
> 
> ...


if you guys are lookin to buy more spots, and "hornet steered me in the right direction"....Lancaster archery has some pretty cheap prices on spot's


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

Has the Official Backyard Challenge withered and died on the vine? 

Haven't seen any other scores posted all month.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*I've sent in my 2.*

I have sent my 2 in, on the 18th and 23rd. my groups are getting a little tighter but the score not up yet!! Work in progress!!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I have been fighting a nagging neck/shoulder injury. I shot this morning and feel better. I'll get two scores in before Monday. :embara:


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

hope Thad is OK, have not receved any replys from my last two pm's!


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

Can someone explain the numbers on the targets? I know they are scores but how did you get them?


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

5 points per arrow in the white sopt, 4 points for the blue. Some brave shooters shoot a 5 spot target, than other ones like me shoot the 1 spot for the larger Blue! The score is for 60 arrows total.
Hope this helps.


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok that helps a little. How come there are six scores and five targets? Also for 21-1.....what is the 1 for? What is the 21 for? The big number on top is that the total of all twelve scores?


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

deputy83 said:


> Ok that helps a little. How come there are six scores and five targets? Also for 21-1.....what is the 1 for? What is the 21 for? The big number on top is that the total of all twelve scores?


There are six "ends" being shot. An end being five arrows, that's why there are six scores. Shooting 12 ends would be a round or 60 arrows (12 X 5 = 60). A perfect score for the round would be 300/60X.

The scoring of 21-1 would indicate 21 points and 1 "X" for the end. A perfect end would be 25-5, five arrows in the white with all arrows in the "X" ring. The large number at the top is total score with total "X" count for the round. So, for example (and a bad one at that! I shot really badly this round ) my total score for my first round of August is 249 points with 12X's.

To give you an idea of scale, each of the five spot circles are 6 1/4" across, with the center "X" ring being 1 1/2" across.  Couple this with the fact that we're shooting this at 40 yards, and it get's quite challenging (and really, really fun!). 

Hope that helps.


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

Got it now thanks. I just need to get me some targets. Who sells em for cheap?


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

deputy83 said:


> Got it now thanks. I just need to get me some targets. Who sells em for cheap?


I'd start by checking with your local pro shops, they can usually be had for .25 to .50 each. If you're local shops don't stock them, you can order them from places like Lancaster Archery Supply, etc..


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Wooweee. Neck is in great shape. I got my beast of a yard mowed, weedeated and edged tonight. I'm going to shoot one round tomorrow morning, build a target house and maybe another round tomorrow evening. If I don't get both in tomorrow I'll finish up Sunday.

I'm gunning for you NE1!

TN ARCHER - don't wuss out. If you come over tomorrow and help me build a target house I'll cook some caribou and let you be first to shoot the SpyderWeb.


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

JayMc said:


> Wooweee. Neck is in great shape. I got my beast of a yard mowed, weedeated and edged tonight. I'm going to shoot one round tomorrow morning, build a target house and maybe another round tomorrow evening. If I don't get both in tomorrow I'll finish up Sunday.
> 
> *I'm gunning for you NE1!*
> 
> TN ARCHER - don't wuss out. If you come over tomorrow and help me build a target house I'll cook some caribou and let you be first to shoot the SpyderWeb.


Gunning for me?? I think you pretty much gunned me last month! LOL! That was some great shooting you did! :darkbeer:

I'm about to head out for work, then shoot a 30 target 3D course this afternoon. I think that Spicman and I are going to try to get our last round in for the month either tomorrow or Monday. I'm ready to fling a few and see where they fall. :tongue:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Well you and **** are the only two with scores in so far so I'm gunning for whoever's on the leaderboard 

A little birdie told me TN Archer put up a good number yesterday that hasn't been posted yet. He's dangerous when he's on a roll. 

He did tell me this morning to call him through the day and he'll provide some moral support while I'm building a target house


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

Will there be a September contest?


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Here were July Scores!

1st - JayMc - 567/29x
2nd - TN Archer - 561/38x
3rd - red1691 - 552/31x

Macaholic - 552/21x
Todd ID - 546/26x
Spicman - 529/34x
NE1 C my arrow - 527/35x
Tazhunter0 - 523/4x
MoTribute - 518/19x
DDDArchery - 516/11x

viperarcher - 293/0x
Ferretboy - 275/11x
Condude4 - 273/14x
Hotwheels - 242/7x 
__________________


So others can see whats up!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I shot one round today. Learned a lesson too...don't wait until the last minute and have to shoot in the wind when you're worn out :embara: . I'm holding this score back to see if I can possibly get two rounds in tomorrow. I'm a definite for the morning before work. Not sure if I can shoot a round in the evening or not.


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

JayMc said:


> I shot one round today. Learned a lesson too...don't wait until the last minute and have to shoot in the wind when you're worn out :embara: . * I'm holding this score back to see if I can possibly get two rounds in tomorrow.* I'm a definite for the morning before work. Not sure if I can shoot a round in the evening or not.


Hey, that's a great idea!! But only if I can do the same thing!! LOL!

I shot so bad today that I'm ashamed to turn it in, but I guess I will. :embara: Was so disgusted with my first six ends that I decided to just drag out the hunting bow to shoot the last six.. and scored 20 points higher with the hunting bow than I did with the target setup. :BangHead:

Spicman turned in a pretty good one though. I'm going to have to step it up, he's been beating me on the 3D course too. Can't be havin' that. 

Patriot, scores are inbound.. :darkbeer:


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Where is Thad?


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't know where he is. If he doesn't show by tomorrow morning I'll volunteer to accumulate the August scores and post up all the pics on a thread.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

NE1C_my_arrow said:


> Hey, that's a great idea!! But only if I can do the same thing!! LOL!
> 
> I shot so bad today that I'm ashamed to turn it in, but I guess I will. :embara: Was so disgusted with my first six ends that I decided to just drag out the hunting bow to shoot the last six.. and scored 20 points higher with the hunting bow than I did with the target setup. :BangHead:
> 
> ...


The rules just say two scores per month....nothing is mentioned about which two you turn in. I shot three rounds in July and burned the first score target  I did get in a round this AM, but it doesn't look good for this evening. Guess I'll have to go with yesterday's score unless my meeting gets out early.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*NE1Cmyarrow's Second Score pics (Aug)*


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Spicman's Second Score pic (Aug)*


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*JayMc's Score Pics (Aug)*


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*TN Archer's Score Pics (Aug)*


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Red1691's Score Pics (Aug)*


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Macaolic's First Score pic (Aug)*

I only have one score pic from you Macaolic. Did you shoot 2 scores? if you did, please send me the second score pic and score for my records. Otherwise, you may end up on the short end of the stick ukey:


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Good to see you back Thad, hope all is well!


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Sorry to keep you all waiting!*

Sorry to keep you all waiting  but I have been swamped with work lately and have not had a chance to sit down and put all this together for the month.

Here are the scores as of now. Keep in mind that several have either dropped out or have not turned in 2 scores for each month. As it is, here they are in order of score.

Shooter / Monthly Scores (July + Aug) / Total

JayMc / (567/29x) + (570/42x) = (1137/71x) 
TN Archer / (561/38x) + (568/39x) = (1129/77x)
red1691 / (552/31x) + (550/28x) = (1102/59x)
Spicman / (529/34x) + (529/26x) = (1058/60x)
NE1 C my arrow / (527/35x) + (476/27x) = (1003/62x)
Macaolic / (552/21x) + (273/12x) = (825/33x)


Like I said, these are the only shooters that I have 4 scores from at the present time with the exception of Macaolic, if you do not see your name and feel that you have been unjustly disqualified, please send me a PM and I will try my best to clear things up with you. Please note, I have every single pm (over 600) that has been sent to me over the coarse of this competition including all score pics for both July and Aug. If you are not on this list, it is because I do not have all your information.

Thank you all, and good luck on your next 2 scores.

Thad


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

We just went ahead with and posted a new thread when we didn't hear from you...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1004758

No offense or anything


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

I had to drop out because of a move. Didn't have anytime to shoot the scores for August.

Have fun everybody!!!

Chris
(Tazhunter0)


----------

